# CRYORIG M9i



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2015)

CRYORIG looks to shake things up in the entry level CPU cooler market with the M9 series. It is available for Intel as the M9i and AMD as the M9a. Don't let its tiny size fool you as it is as good as it gets and then some.

*Show full review*


----------



## phxl (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the review. hmm.. but still can't decide should get this or the C7? any thoughts between those two coolers?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2015)

C7 is best suited to situations where low profile is a must due to side panel clearance etc. If the m9i / m9a will fit then its the better cooler in terms of raw performance.


----------

